# What is the worst song that has been stuck in your head?



## xFear of Napalm (May 5, 2010)

Because I'm bored, I feel like making a thread I won't forget for a while... literally.

Here's one that I've had buzzing through my mind for months.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 5, 2010)

This.


----------



## bwatkins (May 5, 2010)

EDIT: 
Break your heart by these two girls on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZVB5TRZNI0


----------



## cubemaster13 (May 5, 2010)

telephone by lady gaga...


----------



## xFear of Napalm (May 5, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> telephone by lady gaga...



oh god dont remind me...

the video is a tarantino rip-off, too

X(


----------



## nitrocan (May 5, 2010)

Hare Hare Yukai and Bouken Desho Desho

Those two songs caused me to go to the washroom and wash my face in the finals week, during EVERY exam  Not that they're that bad or anything, but not many songs get stuck in my head since I listen to classical mostly.

One of Mozart's sonatas was stuck in my head sometime but that sonata is really good


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 5, 2010)

Right now The Farewell is stuck in my head.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (May 5, 2010)

I just remembered... A year ago maybe,
I watched a video by, it think either Yu
Nakajima or another good asian cuber...
And an annotation said he listened to
Maroon 5... the next day, I had to
suffer 8th grade finals (which aren't
necessarily bad unless you have Wake
Up Call ingrained in your brain...)


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 5, 2010)

Top 40, almost anything from top 40.


----------



## Sa967St (May 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> This.



HAHAHAHAH... RickAstleyVEVO


----------



## xFear of Napalm (May 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > This.
> ...



It got me too...


----------



## Andreaillest (May 6, 2010)

Coolest. Song. Ever.


----------



## Neo63 (May 6, 2010)

This


----------



## Owen (May 6, 2010)

Tik Tok by Ke$ha...


----------



## Samania (May 6, 2010)

Party in the USA- Screamo Version.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (May 6, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> This



That fad burned out quickly... ahh the **** of 6th grade...


----------



## xFear of Napalm (May 6, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> (video of Striped Sweater Song goes here)
> Coolest. Song. Ever.



Damn Straight


----------



## Faz (May 6, 2010)

Stage band stuff. Chameleon


----------



## Tim Major (May 6, 2010)

"Baby, baby, baby OOOHHHH"

Justin Bieber ~moan~


----------



## Faz (May 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> "Baby, baby, baby OOOHHHH"
> 
> Justin Bieber ~moan~



I KNOW YOU LOVE ME.


----------



## Thomas09 (May 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> "Baby, baby, baby OOOHHHH"
> 
> Justin Bieber ~moan~



NONONNONONONONONONONONONONO Not him! Don't remind me!


----------



## Tim Major (May 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > "Baby, baby, baby OOOHHHH"
> ...



You don't know the lyrics, it's "You know you love me, I know you care."
It obviously not stuck in your head.


----------



## richardzhang (May 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


Just shout whenever and ill be there.


----------



## VP7 (May 6, 2010)

The Timelords: Doctorin' The Tardis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adk1ujjmguo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBZUbTSQLh4


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 6, 2010)

Ah **** J Biebz has been stuck in my head many a time. God how i hate it.


----------



## Dene (May 6, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Coolest. Song. Ever.





My favourite episode of Spongebob too


----------



## Luigimamo (May 6, 2010)

Justin Bieber's Vocabulary is limited as well,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW_WMTUTZZ0

German? German? What's that?


----------



## Thompson (May 6, 2010)

That OMG song by Usher


----------



## Edward (May 6, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> Hare Hare Yukai and Bouken Desho Desho
> 
> Those two songs caused me to go to the washroom and wash my face in the finals week, during EVERY exam  Not that they're that bad or anything, but not many songs get stuck in my head since I listen to classical mostly.
> 
> One of Mozart's sonatas was stuck in my head sometime but that sonata is really good



Hehe
Under Meibus


----------



## Andreas737 (May 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Stage band stuff. Chameleon



Wow, that's what we played in stage band at my school concert last night!


----------



## Zarxrax (May 6, 2010)

Bo peep bo peep bo peep OH


----------



## Tyrannous (May 6, 2010)

MORTALL KOMBBAATTT!!!


----------



## Aditya (May 6, 2010)

"Pants on the ground, Pants on the ground looking like a foo' with your pants on the ground"- American Idol


----------



## Cride5 (May 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfr9bhSmfXc
Brainwashed by the lyrics :fp

or this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgK0tCT0WHA
random.

@Aditya pants on the ground FTW


----------



## Aditya (May 6, 2010)

@Cride5 lol Its a catchy song and I think its funny but not necessarily the worst song that has been stuck in my my head. Besides, I don't even remember bad songs anyway


----------



## Kenneth (May 6, 2010)

"köppäbävisan"

Sung in Swedish but in an awful dialect, the translation is "if I ain't get a hot dog I will jump into the river", was a national mega hit and on top of the lists for almost a year.

Brrrr...

Edit: I checked it up a little, it was back in 1981,.. and I still know most of the lyrics! Wich I wish I didn't


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> This.



This.


----------



## a small kitten (May 6, 2010)




----------



## (R) (May 6, 2010)

big booty *****es
don't ask... I'm white


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 6, 2010)

I'm gonna have to say Get Back.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 6, 2010)

Its a small world


----------



## brunson (May 6, 2010)

Mmmbop, ba duba dop
Ba du bop, ba duba dop
Ba du bop, ba duba dop
Ba du, yeah

Great, now it's stuck again... I think I hate you. ;-)


----------



## koreancuber (May 6, 2010)

Definitely Telephone by Lady GaGa.


----------



## Werner (May 6, 2010)

Gah, I hate this song and love it at the same this. Stuck, stuck stuck...


----------



## Edmund (May 6, 2010)

Owen said:


> Tik Tok by Ke$ha...



This is worst song, you know that right? Yeah people like different stuff but I absolutely love Ke$ha's music. I got the whole album and love it.

I had that Whatcha Say song stuck in my head forever and I hated it.

Edit: I see some hate for telephone but I gotta say I love the song minus the vocals but the vocals do make it fairly annoying.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 6, 2010)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama

this song is ingrained in my brain


----------



## Edward (May 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrtx-HAh7YI


----------



## Samania (May 7, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Its a small world



thats a scary song. backwards it like says "walt shall live forever" D:


----------



## xbrandationx (May 7, 2010)

Listen to this song at your own risk.


----------



## Ranzha (May 7, 2010)

~♫ We’re no strangers to love ♫~
~♫ You know the rules, and so do I… ♫~


----------



## nitrocan (May 7, 2010)




----------



## lilkdub503 (May 7, 2010)

WhyTF does Rick Astley need a Vevo?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 7, 2010)

The song that doesn't end. 
& Nations of the world.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_47KVJV8DU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc

Oh and i just lost the game.


----------



## Isey (May 7, 2010)

This http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg59q4puhmg
*shudder*


----------



## Sakarie (May 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1MfXTdEzL4

This is like swedish folk music., and the most popular song there've ever been in Sweden.


----------



## nitrocan (May 7, 2010)

I know I listed many


----------



## richardzhang (May 7, 2010)

What about this?


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2010)

I think this was the best song ever stuck on my head. Thanks to 4chan (member on forum, not actually 4chan =D)




I wish there was a download link  I want this on my iPod so bad 

Edit: Actually, not 4chan, this was from RainbowBoy's thread.


----------



## Faz (May 7, 2010)

You can easily download stuff from youtube you know >_>


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> You can easily download stuff from youtube you know >_>



But that's naughty.


----------



## Cride5 (May 7, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Bo peep bo peep bo peep OH


Gawd, after watching that, I stumbled upon this last night:




Woke up this morning, my head invaded by the sounds of:
_Jeone aldeon naega anya, Brand New Sound..._
:fp


----------



## nitrocan (May 7, 2010)

[youtube]P9dpTTpjymE&fmt=22[/youtube]
I will derive!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > You can easily download stuff from youtube you know >_>
> ...



Not in Canada.


----------



## nitrocan (May 7, 2010)

Why is downloading naughty? You are technically downloading it while watching it anyway.


----------



## Thomas09 (May 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I wish there was a download link  I want this on my iPod so bad


Try using this.


----------



## Neo63 (May 8, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> I will derive!



this

and


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 8, 2010)

Leek Spin >_<


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

boom de yada boom de yada...


----------



## xFear of Napalm (May 8, 2010)

I didn't realize how many people replied 
to this thread until today, when I saw it 
on the front page - Thanks to everyone 
who shared their thoughts and to every-
one who stopped to look at this thread!

I will leave you with my favorite song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjviWgLQLe4

That's one GOOD song to get slammed
into your head... |m|,


----------

